# Toggle Closed Captions Using a Logitech Harmony Remote



## eaglecrest (Feb 6, 2002)

There have been several threads started asking how to assign the Closed Caption function to a single button on a Logitech Harmony remote. Short of a hacking the TiVo, there is probably no way to do this with just one button press. However, here is a solution requiring just three button presses. Considering it can take 9 or 10 presses on the TiVo remote, this is much more convenient. 

The real problem is that selecting the CC option does not always take the same number of key presses. It depends on how many options are on the INFO menu. Fortunately, the CC option is always on the bottom so pressing the DOWN ARROW more times than required still leaves the CC option selected. Another problem is the time it takes the TiVo to go from the INFO to the CC menu. If the 3rd button is press before the CC menu is displayed, the commands are ignored.

Here is the three button solution using SEQUENCES:

Sequence 1: (This hi-lites the CC option on the INFO screen)
INFO
DIRECTION DOWN
DIRECTION DOWN
DIRECTION DOWN
DIRECTION DOWN

Sequence 2: (This selects the CC screen. You can skip this sequence if you like and just press the SELECT key yourself)
SELECT

Sequence 3: (This toggles the CC setting ON/OFF and returns to the TV program)
DIRECTION DOWN
DIRECTION RIGHT
SELECT
SELECT
CLEAR

Assign the three sequences to three buttons and you are all set. The first two buttons can be pushed back to back. However, you must wait for the CC menu to be displayed before pressing the 3rd button

CAUTION: You should only start pressing the SEQUENCE buttons while you are watching TV and no other MENUS are displayed. Doing otherwise could cause undesired results!

I am sure others will come up with a better solution, but this will get you by until then.

-Bill


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

eaglecrest said:


> Here is the three button solution using SEQUENCES


I must have an older harmony than you... what's a sequence?


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

Harmony remotes now support "macros" in addition to "activities."


----------



## imreolajos (Jan 27, 2005)

I left a feedback to Logitech asking them to improve their sequence feature so we can input as many steps per sequence as we want. That would also help here. I urge all of you to do the same. I think it's silly that they limit sequences to 5 steps only, especially since so many devices these days have seemingly endless on-screen menus.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

imreolajos said:


> I left a feedback to Logitech asking them to improve their sequence feature so we can input as many steps per sequence as we want. That would also help here. I urge all of you to do the same. I think it's silly that they limit sequences to 5 steps only, especially since so many devices these days have seemingly endless on-screen menus.


I agree, the 5 input limit is just stupid. If it's only 5 button presses, then why in the hell would I bother to make a macro!


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

jrgtivo said:


> Harmony remotes now support "macros" in addition to "activities."


SWEET! Finally! Now I just need to get home to try it.


----------



## eaglecrest (Feb 6, 2002)

Even unlimited steps would not help in this case. Any commands sent before the TiVo CC screen appears would be ignored. There would have to be some kind of "PAUSE" step that could be placed in the sequence.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

eaglecrest said:


> Even unlimited steps would not help in this case. Any commands sent before the TiVo CC screen appears would be igonred. There would have to be some kind of "PAUSE" step that could be placed in the sequence.


Most universal remotes have a "pause" feature built in. Usually by pushing the pause button a number of times during the macro setup. Each button press equals a predetermined amount of "pause". Not sure about Harmony, but the MX 500 and MX 600 remotes do have a "pause" feature you can put into macros. I wouldn't be surprised if the Harmony doesn't have this as well.


----------

